# Ordering an Amtrak National Timetable



## Aloysius (Apr 23, 2016)

The Amtrak National Timetableis being eliminated. No more will be published after the current one. You may wish to acquire a copy of the last one, whether to use now, or for a collection.

This helpful post appeared in a couple of other forums:

---------------------------------------------------------------------

The somewhat obscure link to order printed timetables is here:

https://www.amtrak.com/order-contact-amtrak-publications

Get 'em while you can!

BTW: Google was most helpful in finding this link, as "Julie" has already consumed the 'Print your own PDF' kool-aid, and was no use whatsoever.


----------



## PRR 60 (Apr 23, 2016)

Also mentioned in this post. Thanks for link.


----------

